# WTB Taurus Slim



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I've been considering purchasing a Taurus Slim and was wondering if anyone has one yet. If so, can you give me the pros and cons? Thanks.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I'm in the market for one also, did alot of searching on the internet. The bads definatly don't out weigh the goods! Big thing i found once you get it is to tear it down and give it a through cleaning.. I held one at a shop near warren and couldn't put it down for 45 min. It fit in my hand nicely... Good luck finding one!


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't seem to have any problems finding one. I see them at the gun shows a lot. Berea is next weekend and there were plenty there last show. You said you've heard some bad about the gun. Is there more to it then just cleaning it?


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Seemed like the main problems were not being sighted in rite outa the box, sight adjustment issues like having to slide the rear to the extreme left or right to sight it in. when this happened they got ahold of taurus and sent it back and in most cases they installed a new barrel and slide, or sent them a new gun. the other main problems i saw where not cycling or not double striking hard enough to fire the hard primers. seemed like a good through cleaning even cleaning out the firing pin area good eliminated those issues. the ratio good to bad seemed abot 4:1 with most absolutly loving it.. i just searched taurus 709 slim reviews, that finds the forum posts too..

Evin


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks Evin. I had a Kahr CW9 that had the same problem with POA off 3.5" left. Sent it back and they replaced the barrel. No problems after that. Think I'll try one. Now to decide on a 9 or a 40.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

i had one and I sold it. i did not care for the pistol. The gun shot low for me. There is adjustment in the rear site, but not enough. Taurus will work on the gun, but i did not want to hassle with it. I read a lot of the same issue on the web.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Havent ever shot a .40 don't know if it would be too much for such a small frame...


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

powerstrokin73 said:


> Havent ever shot a .40 don't know if it would be too much for such a small frame...


I got a .40 s/w in a semi compact Taurus and it is a joy to shoot. Although im not a small person as Evan can attest to. My buddy said is wife didn't like it b/c it kicked to hard.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Going on the look out for one this weekend. I'm heading up to the gun show at Summit County Fairgrounds. Hope i can find one of these or even strike up a deal on something else.. We'll see.. Evin


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Ended up with an LC9. The Taurus was $10-25 more than the LC9. Feels and shoots excellent!


----------

